# Black Gold...WooHoo



## jeneje (May 24, 2013)

This is my first time using a gold cell and here is what I got from 1.4lbs of gold plated jewelry. Cant wait to see what it weights. Guessing it should be at least 2grams I hope. Anyway just wanted to show the pics.

Ken :mrgreen:


----------



## skippy (May 24, 2013)

Nice work! Any particular type of jewellery? I just finished a batch of HGE, which I had unrealistic high expectations for when I bought it. I'm certain to get less than two grams from a pound and a half of the stuff, but I won't know until I've purified and melted it. It was my first sulfuric stripping batch, so it's good experience.


----------



## jmdlcar (May 24, 2013)

Ken,

Nice. When I get my cell made I will try it out and post some pictures.

Jack


----------



## jeneje (May 24, 2013)

Thanks guys,

Skippy, the jewelry was stuff I picked up in yard sales for pennies. It was all kinds of rings, necklaces, and odd an ends. 

Jack, I cant wait to see yours, after doing it - it seems to be a straight forward process. What I did notice and others here have commented on, is the cell will heat up. All I did was stop for an hour and let it cool and then start again. 

One thing I done different was use three rinses. When I took the material out of the cell I rinsed it plain water initially to remove any black powder that may still be on the piece. Then I placed the piece into another water bath where I left it for few minutes, which I found also helped with the removing of black powder, and finally moved the piece to another water bowel where I left it.

This sounds like a lot of work but I can tell you - you will get black powder residue from both water rinses. 

Thanks
Ken


----------

